# TV fürs Zocken gesucht



## DocHN83 (3. Dezember 2015)

*TV fürs Zocken gesucht*

Moin.

Wie der Titel verrät bin ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen TV. Habe aktuell noch einen 32 Zoll Samsung, der ist für meine neue Bude einfach zu klein.
Von der Größe her möchte ich mindestens 50 Zoll, wobei ich am Überlegen bin ob der Aufpreis zu einem 55 Zoll rentabel ist...
Das Teil wird zu 95 % zum Zocken (PC über HDMI) und Blu Ray schauen / streamen benutzt. Normales TV Programm schaue ich, ausser Fussball Länderspielen bzw Pokal/CL, eigentlich nie.
Auflösung reicht mir Full HD, 3D braucht er nicht, Smart TV wäre nett ist aber eigentlich irrelevant da ich das ohnehin im Blu Ray Player hab. Das gleiche gilt für LAN/WLAN - brauch ich nicht zwingend. Anschlüsse brauch ich auch nicht sonderlich viele 2-3 x HDMI und 1-2 USB reichen mir schon vollkommen, Sound wird über ein externes System geregelt.

Preislich möchte ich eigentlich nicht über 550 Euro gehen, das ist so die Grenze da ich wie gesagt normales TV gar nicht schaue.
Daher auch die Überlegung ob 50 oder 55 Zoll.
Zum Sitzabtand : Ich habe eine L-Couch und sitze meist so, dass der TV schräg rechts von mir ist. Bin noch am Überlegen ob ich ihn übers Eck an der Wand befestige oder einfach hinstelle und ihn halt entsprechend zu mir drehe. Abstand ist so ca 3 Meter. 

Hab mir jetzt mal folgende zu einer Vorab Auswahl zusammen gesucht : 
Als 50 Zoll entweder Samsung UE50J5150 125 cm (50 Zoll) Fernseher (Full HD, Triple Tuner): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video oder Telefunken D49F283I3C 125 cm (49 Zoll) Fernseher (Full HD, Triple Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video
Und für 55 Zoll bin ich noch unschlüssig...den Samsung gibts auch mit 55 Zoll, preislich aber eigentlich über meinen Schmerzgrenze...
Marken wie Orion oder Hisense bieten auch in meiner Preisklasse 55 Zoll an, trau da aber nicht recht ob die Qualität stimmt.

Also wie gesagt - ich bin eigentlich hauptsächlich wegen der Größe unschlüssig.
Hab mir das ganze auch mal im Media Markt angesehen, aber natürlich sind die Räumlichkeiten und die hohe Decke nur bedingt aussagekräftig was die Größe bzw den Eindruck angeht.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine direkte Empfehlung .


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du sichergehen willst wegen Gaming, dann nimm lieber nen Sony. Da gibt es einen in 48 Zoll für 500-550€ Sony KDL-48R555C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Bei anderen, "günstigen" LCDs kann es wegen nem fiesen Inputlag den Spaß vermiesen, da würde ich nur zuschlagen, wenn du klipp und klar von jemandem erfährst, dass das jeweilige Modell für Gaming gut ist. Und ob 48 oder 50 Zoll, das ist nun wirklich nicht schlimm   das sind grad mal ca 2cm weniger Breite und Höhe, keine 2% weniger. 

Ich hab 50 Zoll bei 3-3,5m Abstand, das ist top, und 2 Zoll weniger oder mehr wäre echt egal.

Und FALLS du qualitativ noch nen Sprung machen willst, dann wäre der Sony der 700er-Reihe auch nur 80-100€ teurer Sony KDL-48W705C Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Bedenke, dass du so nen LCD dann auch ne Weile behältst - also nicht ZU sehr sparen, außer wenn es echt nicht anders geht. Und wenn es hart auf hart kommt: vlt zu Weihnachten ne kleine Beteiligung der Verwandtschaft wünschen...?


----------



## DocHN83 (3. Dezember 2015)

Jo, das mit dem Input Lag hab ich mir natürlich auch überlegt, gut zu wissen dass da gerade Sony scheinbar taugliche TVs baut. Ich hab ansonsten nur Amazon Rezensionen bzw Testberichte als Infoquelle, wobei da auch viel übers Gaming geschrieben wurde, scheinbar ist der Input Lag gar nicht mehr soooo ein großes Thema ?
Zum Sparen : Ja naja, wie gesagt wenn das Teil wirklich auch zum TV schauen da wäre und nicht nur um Abends mal 1-2 Stunden zu Zocken oder n Film zu schauen wäre ich da auch nicht so knausrig, aber so..Hm. Ich lass es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen bzw warte ab wieviel mir der Staat vom anstehenden Weihnachtsobolus lässt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Jo, das mit dem Input Lag hab ich mir natürlich auch überlegt, gut zu wissen dass da gerade Sony scheinbar taugliche TVs baut. Ich hab ansonsten nur Amazon Rezensionen bzw Testberichte als Infoquelle, wobei da auch viel übers Gaming geschrieben wurde, scheinbar ist der Input Lag gar nicht mehr soooo ein großes Thema ?


 ja, die meisten sind okay und/oder haben nen "Game"-Modus, aber man weiß es halt nie so genau, wenn da nicht genug Meinungen von Kunden sind, die definitiv Zocken UND auch nicht "anspruchslos" sind. Und bei billigen Geräten ist das Risiko halt höher - und 500€ für über 46 Zoll IST billig: wenn du noname/Billigfirmen wie Telefunken, Changhong und Orion usw. weglässt, dann kostet der ALLERbilligste Marken-LCD ca. 440-450€ (von Samsung). Und 500€ ist da nun auch nicht viel mehr...

Wegen der Sensibilität der Gamer: ich bin weißgott keiner, der sich aufregt, weil der Ping mal um 20 schwankt, aber an meinem alten Samsung-LCD hatte ich mal den PC drangehabt und vergessen, den Gamemodus einzuschalten, und ein Kumpel von mir hat beim Spielen gar nicht gemerkt, dass die Aktion seiner Maus-Bewgung mit ca 0,1 Sek Verzögerung erst zu sehen war - hat ihn nicht gestört. ^^   im Gaming-Modus war der Samsung aber gut, allerdings war er auch nicht der günstigste seiner Größe damals: 550€ für 40 Zoll, als andere 40 Zoll Markenmodelle eher schon für 400€ zu haben waren.


----------



## DocHN83 (4. Dezember 2015)

Hm also ich denke es wird der Samsung SAMSUNG UE50J5150AS LED- & LCD-Fernseher - Media Markt oder der von dir empfohlene Sony, wobei ich stark zu dem Samsung tendiere, Gamemodus hat er und scheinbar auch sonst alles was ich brauche. Jetzt bin ich nur unschlüssig ob mir die 50 Zoll reichen oder ich nicht doch 55 Zoll brauche, speziell wenn es darum geht in Spielen Texte zu lesen zb in Quests (Witcher 3 hat da so ne elendig kleine Schrift). Wobei da ja auch nur 15 cm Unterschied bestehen, also oben 7,5 und unten 7,5..Das dürfte soviel ja eigentlich nicht ausmachen und es sind immerhin schon 45 cm mehr Diagonale als bei meinem 32er.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Hm also ich denke es wird der Samsung SAMSUNG UE50J5150AS LED- & LCD-Fernseher - Media Markt oder der von dir empfohlene Sony, wobei ich stark zu dem Samsung tendiere, Gamemodus hat er und scheinbar auch sonst alles was ich brauche. Jetzt bin ich nur unschlüssig ob mir die 50 Zoll reichen oder ich nicht doch 55 Zoll brauche, speziell wenn es darum geht in Spielen Texte zu lesen zb in Quests (Witcher 3 hat da so ne elendig kleine Schrift). Wobei da ja auch nur 15 cm Unterschied bestehen, also oben 7,5 und unten 7,5..Das dürfte soviel ja eigentlich nicht ausmachen und es sind immerhin schon 45 cm mehr Diagonale als bei meinem 32er.


  Also, ich hatte selbst bei 40 Zoll keine Probleme bei Spielen und bin schon Ü40    Aber bei 40 war es durchaus manchmal "anstregend".... aber mit 50 Zoll kann ich "sogar" im Netz surfen ohne große Probleme, wo die Schrift idR was kleiner als in Games ist.  Ich glaube nicht, dass du bei 3m Abstand Probleme bekommen wirst, und wenn doch, dann brauchst du wohl eine Brille  

Was anderes wäre ein 4k-LCD, denn da kann es gut sein, dass die Schrift viel kleiner wird: oft sind Menüs, Schriften usw. halt fest definiert in Sachen Pixel-Höhe/Breite, und dann werden die Menüs und Buchstaben halt nur noch halb so breit und hoch sein.


----------



## DocHN83 (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Brille, bzw Kontaktlinsen, hab ich schon und nicht erst seit gestern .
Also mit dem 32er hier hab ich schon arge Probleme, aber gut, das ist halt auch echt klein.
Ich denke ich werd dann in der Tat bei 50 Zoll bleiben. Spiele eh mit dem Gedanken ihn mittels schwenkbarer Wandhalterung zu befestigen, da könnte ich ihn dann zur Not ja auch "ausfahren". Fragt sich nur ob meine Gipskartonwand das mitmacht, da muss ich mich mal näher mit befassen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2015)

Also, ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht darzustellen, wie es bei 3m Abstand und 50 Zoll mit Deinem Blickfeld wirkt - wenn du den 32er näher zu Dir schiebst, so dass er das gleiche Blickfeld abdeckt, dann ist das quasi so, als wäre es ein 50 Zöller, der weiter weg steht - siehe das Bild. Wenn die Überlegung stimmt, dann wird ein 50 Zöller aus 3m so sein, als wärst du bei einem 32 Zöller nur 1,8m weit weg - zumindest ungefähr.

Du kannst ja mal auf 1,8m an Deinen 32er rangehen - wie gut/schlecht erkennst du Schrift dann? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocHN83 (6. Dezember 2015)

Danke für deine Mühe .
Also entgegen meiner sonstigen Richtlinien beim Kauf von nicht lebensnotwendigem Gerät über 200 € hab ich nun doch mal einen Spontankauf gewagt. Im Schnäppchenmarkt vom Kaufland hier hab ich gestern zufällig den hier Sharp LC-50CFE5102E Preisvergleich - billiger.de für 399,- entdeckt und nach kurzem Überlegen zugeschlagen.
Dummerweise hat der natürlich keinen Spiele-Modus, hab aber bisher keinen Input Lag feststellen können. Spiele allerdings auch nicht Online und auch keine Shooter, dafür geh ich dann doch an den PC Bildschirm. Insofern sollte das schon passen hoff ich. So richtig zum Testen kam ich noch nicht, war halt ein Glücksspiel weil man über den TV so gut wie gar nix im Netz findet und auf der deutschen Sharp Seite noch nichtmal aufgeführt ist.
 Die Größe - also du hattest vollkommen recht, das reicht DICK aus. N 45er häts auch getan . Aber da ich ja selten SD Material schau (das sieht wirklich bescheiden aus wenn ich net weiter weggeh) passt das schon .


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Dummerweise hat der natürlich keinen Spiele-Modus, hab aber bisher keinen Input Lag feststellen können. Spiele allerdings auch nicht Online und auch keine Shooter, dafür geh ich dann doch an den PC Bildschirm


 ein richtiges Lag würdest du schon merken, wenn du nur die Maus bewegst, um ein Spiel zu starten   es kann zwar sein, dass der ein höheres Lag hat als ein Sony, aber es scheint wohl kein großes Lag zu sein. Evlt. hat der - grad WEIL er eher günstig ist - keine/kaum "Bildverbesserer", denn DIE sorgen meist für das Lag.


----------

